# Gentoo gotowe w 20 minut

## qermit

EDIT2 - 2006.06.10

dwa obrazy znajdują się na stronie: http://tutti.etel.pl/stage4/

Aktualnie w skłąd:

- gentoo-sources-2.6.16

- X11 + KDE z kdm

- polskie lokalizacje

- amaroK (zapewne z silnikiem Xine) - mam nadzieję że działa

- KPDF i KGhostView

- Opera

Za niedługo będzie jeszcze:

- mpd (dla słabszych maszyn)

- yakuake (terminal, który zmienił moje życie)

- SuperKaramba

- K3b

- kadu (jeszcze nie wiem jakie)

- Kaffeine

- mplayer

Właśnie piszę małe howto i szczegułowy opis

EDIT1

Narazie przygotowuję stage4 dla KDE (oj ciężko mi to idzie bo w klawisze nie trafiam)

W skład wejdą:

- gentoo-sources (narazie nie skompilowane)

- X11 + KDE z kdm (czy to arsen takie ładne style robi?)

- polskie lokalizacje, i standartowo polskie fonty w KDE/QT

- SuperKaramba

- amaroK (zapewne z silnikiem Xine)

- mpd (dla słabszych maszyn)

- yakuake (terminal, który zmienił moje życie)

- KPDF i KGhostView

- Opera

W zależności od objętości będzie jeszcze:

- K3b

- kadu (jeszcze nie wiem jakie)

- Kaffeine

- mplayer

EDIT0

Witam wszystkich!

Ostatnio w mojej chorej głowie zrodził się pomysł aby przyspieszyć proces instalacji do 30 minut. Poczyniłem nawet już odpowiednie testy. Przeprowadziłem proces instalacji (to jest rozpakowania) 400 megowej paczki na archaicznym komputerze P300mhz z 128MB RAM. Trwał on zaledwie 20 minut. Wystarczyło już tylko zainstalować gruba do MBR, przekopiować wcześniej przygotowane jądro i ustawić usługi startowe. Tak zrodził się pomysł na Stage4

Czego nie będzie w stage4?

Oczywiście nie będzie kernela.

Nie będzie także drzewa portage

Nie będzie graficznego instalatora

Jeżeli będzie zapotrzebowanie na taką rzecz powstanie projekt Stage4 na gentoo.pl

PS jak zwykle zapomniałem o czymś (opcja nie chcę w ankiecie)

----------

## Poe

moze komus sie przyda.....

jezeli takie cos mialby powstac, to IMHO tylko z czystym Xorgiem, potem szybki sync i emerge ${SWÓJ_ULUBIONY_WM}

----------

## msch

mi sie wydaje, ze kdebase-meta + kdebase-startkde oraz gnome-light rowniez moga sie tam znalezc

----------

## wodzik

a gdyby wszystko jeszcze bylo robione pod rozne procki i do tego plyta dvd z dodatkowymi paczkami to by bylo wogole fajnie, moze pozatym ze sa takie dystrybucje jak pld,ubuntu,suse itd, itp i wlasnie nich urzywam jesli musze szybko zainstalowac sys a potem dopiero bawie sie z gentoo, jesli akurat nie mam 2 partycji ktore moge przeznaczyc na sys. zassysam knoppixa albo plusiaczka. rozumiem ze niektorzy nie maja czasu zeby od razu zainstalowac gentoo ani mozliwosci zeby potem bawic sie przez tydzien spod innego sys. (np. gdzies w pracy) ale i takie cos idzie ominac robiac gentoo na wlasne potrzeby a potem je spakowac i rozpakowac na innych kompach (byl niedawno taki watek o gentoo w pracy, w ktorym bylo kilka cieawych sposobow zainstalowania gentoo na takim wlasnie kompie), ale to wszystko tylko moje marudzenie bo akurat spiacy strasznie jestem, a ogolnie popieram. moze(a wlasciwie na pewno) komus sie akurat przyda

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Czego nie będzie w stage4?
> 
> Oczywiście nie będzie kernela.

 Tzn źródeł kernela czy skompilowanego kernela? Jak skompilowango - to dlaczego?

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a gdyby wszystko jeszcze bylo robione pod rozne procki

 Wystarczy skompilować pod i686.

----------

## dotmod

Jakoś nie widzę sensu takiego przedsięwzięcia - po to wybrałem Gentoo żeby mieć po swojemu a nie tak jak ktoś za mnie wymyślił. Stage 3 to minimalny zestaw softu wymagany dla poprawnego działania systemu - cała reszta jest opcjonalna, ideą Gentoo jest pozostawienie tu użytkownikowi pełnej swobody w doborze reszty komponentów i tak niech lepiej zostanie.

----------

## tuniek

To po co nam w sumie portage i całe to zamieszanie z gentoo??  :Smile:  Jak się spieszy to inne distro są ... 

Nie wiem ... lansujemy się że 20 minut a i tak gentoo ?  :Smile:  A stage5 co będzie robił ?  :Smile:  Gotował obiady ?  :Smile: 

/droczę się  :Smile:  /

----------

## Damianek

 *dotmod wrote:*   

> Jakoś nie widzę sensu takiego przedsięwzięcia - po to wybrałem Gentoo żeby mieć po swojemu a nie tak jak ktoś za mnie wymyślił. Stage 3 to minimalny zestaw softu wymagany dla poprawnego działania systemu - cała reszta jest opcjonalna, ideą Gentoo jest pozostawienie tu użytkownikowi pełnej swobody w doborze reszty komponentów i tak niech lepiej zostanie.

 

zacznę offtopic'owo:

Nie dotarła do mnie powyższa argumentacja dotmod'a.

Czy wam sprawia dziką frajdę objeżdżanie pomysłów innych? Każe Ci ktoś tego używać - nie! Chłopakowi się chce (a to w dzisiejszych czasach rzadkość), a przy okazji pyta się innych o radę, żeby jego wysiłek służył nie tylko jemu, chce pomóc, poświęcić swój czas, nie Twój - co w tym strasznego? Nic! 

Mnie się pomysł podoba. Moim zdaniem opcja z możliwością wyboru nic/KDE/Gnome na jednej plytce dvd (bo nie wiem czy sie na CDeku zmieści) bylaby optymalna, żeby wilk byl syty i owca cała  :Smile: 

Edit:

czemu ma nie być gotowych kerneli? przeciez to nieduzo zajmuje, na plycie daloby pewnie radę upchnąć kilka pod różne architektury.Last edited by Damianek on Sat May 27, 2006 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuniek

Czepliwszyś niż Lepper  :Smile: 

Przecież my też jedynie zabieramy zdanie ... prosił o to  :Smile:  Chyba nie jest baranem któremu zalezy tylko na pochlebnych opiniach nie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Ma to sens jedynie wtedy, gdy ten stage4 będzie odświeżany nie rzadziej niż raz na dwa tygodnie (a lepiej co tydzień, podobnie jak Jackhopper). Po co komu w 30 minut starocie, które musi przekompilowywać cały dzień?

No i warto to podzielić na dwa wydania "x86" i "~x86" (a przydało by się i to samo z amd64).

----------

## Klekot

No fakt. Poza tym troszkę roboty jest z configiem Xorgów... Można powiedzieć, że praktycznie każdy ma ten config inny, więc chyba nie ma sensu robić takiego stage z tą paczką.

----------

## Drwisz

Ja pomysł uważam za dobry. Któregoś pięknego dnia sypnął mi się dysk. I przyznam, że było ze mną krucho. Moja żona korzysta z komputera do pracy (kde i inne...) te 20 minut mogło by uratować czasem "życie". Nie zmienia to faktu, że system trzeba następnie postawić od nowa.

----------

## joker

ja wczoraj koledze pomagalem z gentoo na laptopie i ze zdobytego wtedy doswiadczenia dodam 3 rzeczy:

1. snapshot portage spakowany by sie przydal

2. zrodla kernela spakowane by sie przydaly

3. zrodla gruba by sie przydaly

jest to jakies 70mb wiecej ale pozwala zainstalowac gentoo, bez dostepu do internetu. mial on w miare nowego laptopa i byl problem ze sterownikami do karty sieciowej.

----------

## qermit

Zakładam że stage4 nie będzie większe niż 450-460 MB, przy płycie 700MB ma zatem pozostać 240MB na ewentualne distro Live (np jakieś rescueCD). Tak sobie policzyłem że przy łączu 2Mb czas ściągania 450-megowej paczki zajmie przynajmniej 30minut. Przy łączu 30Mb będzie to około 2 minut   :Twisted Evil: 

@Kurt Steiner

nie będzie oczywiście skompilowanego. Będą natomiast gentoo-sources. Można by się zastanowić czy nie skompilować jądra z podstawowymi sterownikami od dysków, ale ja mam tylko sprzęt na chipstetach piix i via.

@wodzik

zastanawiam się nad architekturami i686 (czyli ordynarne PentiumPRO), athlonXP i pentium4. Jeżeli uda mi się maszynkę z amd64 zdobyć to także będzie pod amd64.

@dotmod, @tuniek

Ja tobie nie każę wybierać stage4, ani stage3, ani nawet stage2, możesz robić wszystko ze stage1. To jest właśnie ta wolność gentoo. A ludzie często narzekają, że Qt+kdelibs im się 3h kompilują.

@mbar

ja nie odświeżam swojego systemu częściej niż raz na miesiąc, a znam ludzi którzy robią to jeszcze rzadziej. Poza tym stage4 nie ma być kompletnym systemem, ale podstawą która umożliwi rozpoczęcie działania (coś jak stage3 ale z X)

@Klekot

Nie znam komputera na którym nie uruchomiłby się X.Org ze sterownikem vesa (no chyba że ma starszą kartę)

@joker

1 i 2. Snapszot z portage nie jest aż tak potrzebny jeżeli masz źródła kernela, przeglądarkę, Xy i WM'a

3 grub będzie już binarnie, wystarczy tylko odpalić konsolę gruba i go do MBR załadować.

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie Stage4 z pełnym KDE było by świetnym motywem na słabsze kompy. Na serwerku choćby mam Debiana, który mnie nota bene stradznie wku... no denerwuje :] ale nie mam serca katować K6-350Mhz instalką Gentoo :]

A tak zainstaluje całość i ew. przekompiluje tylko kilka wybranych progsów z wybranymi flagami  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> W sumie Stage4 z pełnym KDE było by świetnym motywem na słabsze kompy. Na serwerku choćby mam Debiana, który mnie nota bene stradznie wku... no denerwuje :] ale nie mam serca katować K6-350Mhz instalką Gentoo :]

 Mówiłem że tak w pewnej firmie zrobiłem?

----------

## msch

moj router, pentium1 200Mhz 224ram chodzi na gentoo. postawilem stage 3, ustawilem wszystko co chcialem - odpowiednie reguly iptables, serwery jakie sa mi potrzebne, po czym w screen'ie odpalilem emerge sync i update world - fakt ze sie kompilowalo z 2 dni chyba, ale uzywac sprzetu moglem.

----------

## akroplas

 *qermit wrote:*   

> @Klekot 
> 
> Nie znam komputera na którym nie uruchomiłby się X.Org ze sterownikem vesa (no chyba że ma starszą kartę)

 

No to ja juz czegos nie rozumiem... To stage4 jest chyba rowniez(albo przede wszsytkim) z mysla o starych komputerach. Jak juz chcesz kompilowac to na i686 to pomysl o tym, ze tych "starych kart" moze byc sporo.

[Napisalem powyzsze zeby troche sprostowac]. Ale w gruncie rzeczy bedziemy korzystac z tego stage4 na kompach wlasnych, ktorych xorg.conf znamy, lub na raczej nowszysch maszynach.

Pozatym 15 minut[przesadzilem strasznie] googlowania zanim postawimy to na jakims "nieznanym" kompie w celu sprawdzania z czym sa problemy to chyba nie tak duzo.

----------

## danrok^

 *Quote:*   

> @wodzik
> 
> zastanawiam się nad architekturami i686 (czyli ordynarne PentiumPRO), athlonXP i pentium4. Jeżeli uda mi się maszynkę z amd64 zdobyć to także będzie pod amd64.

 

Jeśli chodzi o A64 to jakbyś napisał jakieś howto to móglbym Ci to skompilować bez problemu myśle.

----------

## Turboasm

ja to byłbym za tym żeby zrobic opis jak coś takiego zrobic i żeby każdy mógł sam sobie swój system wrazie czego postawić od nowa.

----------

## msch

wystarczy backup /etc oraz zrobic se pakiety tego, co zainstalowales - zadna filozofia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Krogen

Xorg + gnome. Stage3 zajmuje mi jakas godzine do zainstalowania a pozniej tylko x i fluxbox.

----------

## no4b

 *Turboasm wrote:*   

> ja to byłbym za tym żeby zrobic opis jak coś takiego zrobic i żeby każdy mógł sam sobie swój system wrazie czego postawić od nowa.

 

Zainstaluj sobie system, doinstaluj co jest Ci potrzebne, a potem tylko tar -zcvvpf /usr/portage/gentoo-`date +%F`.tar.gz --exclude /dev --exclude /proc --exclude /sys --exclude /usr/portage --exclude /co/tam/jeszcze/se/nie/chcesz/pakowac /

----------

## Smoothny

Mnie osobiście pomysł bardzo się podoba. Nie narzuca on żadnej filozofii wiec nie ma sensu go krytykowac, bo to tylko opcja, nie mus. Lubię bawić się z kompilacjami ale czasami przytłacza mnie czas kompilacji gnome wraz ze wszystkimi dependencjami wiec od pewnego czasu używam DAR na wypadek jakiejs kraksy. A taki stage to moglbym sobie w kazdej chwili zaaplikowac. Zastanawia mnie rozdzielenie w stageu X-ów od srodowiska graficznego ale chyba nie ma to sensu.

Z drugiej strony wydaje mi się ze taki stage z samym X-ami to za mało, gdyż kompilacje X-ów da się przełknąć w rozsądnym czasie, a prawdziwe wyzwanie stanowią tu te nieszczęsne pękające w szwach od kodu zrodlowego srodowiska graficzne, ktorych czas kompilacji zmusza mnie do oglądania telewizji    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Nomen

Obecnie jestem na etapie zdobywania nowych wyznawców Gentoo  :Smile: .

Aby ich pozyskać potrzeba mi szybkiego instalatora.

Ściągnąłem VidaLinux 1.3, Korora 0.2 RR4Linux i Gentoo Live 2006.0.

Może do testów wezmę i ten projekt  :Smile: .

Na razie bawię się VidaLinux'em 1.2. Instalacja całkiem przyjemna. Szkoda tylko ,że domyślnie jest Gnome a nie ma Kde.

Jak na razie zdziwiły mnie mocno wpisy w plikach w katalogu /etc/portage/package.(....) tzn całe ich mnóstwo  :Smile: .

Po instalacji każdego z w/w projektów zrobie emerge -e world && emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world i zobacze co się stanie z systemem bo dużo osób mnie straszy ,że te distra (oczywiście oprócz live 2006.0  :Smile:  )nie do końca są kompatybilne z Gentoo.

BTW , schodzę z tematu  :Smile: . Jak tylko ten stage ujrzy światło dzienne to też z dziką chęcią go sprawdzę.

Interesują mnie wersje z Kde i/lub sam Xorg.

----------

## milu

[OT]

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Po instalacji każdego z w/w projektów zrobie emerge -e world && emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world i zobacze co się stanie z systemem bo dużo osób mnie straszy ,że te distra (oczywiście oprócz live 2006.0  )nie do końca są kompatybilne z Gentoo.

 

Zejście z tematu zejściem ale jest to ciekawy temat do zgłębienia i napisania jakiegoś porównania. Niby wszystkie mają coś wspólnego z Gentoo ale zebranie wszystkiego w jednym miejscu byłoby dość ciekawe. 

[/OT]

----------

## wodzik

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @wodzik
> 
> zastanawiam się nad architekturami i686 (czyli ordynarne PentiumPRO), athlonXP i pentium4. Jeżeli uda mi się maszynkę z amd64 zdobyć to także będzie pod amd64. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o A64 to jakbyś napisał jakieś howto to móglbym Ci to skompilować bez problemu myśle.

 

w razie potrzeby mam maszyne na athlonie-xp i duzo czasu wiec tez bym mogl cos skompilowac. w sensie ty podajesz pakiety i flagi. ja kompiluje wszystko i robie paczki, ewentualnie calosc rowniez w oparciu o male howto

----------

## Maqlik

Powiem krótko... jeśli ktoś chce to jako awaryjne Gentoo na szybko to przy następnej instalacji Gentoo jak załaduje sobie potrzebne rzeczy niech sobie zrobi kopie zapasową... mi rozpakowanie takiego czegoś mieści sie w 20 minutach i mam to co chciałem i pod swój komp. Dla początkujacych też tego nie uważam za rozwiązanie bo po odpaleniu tak bardzo zaokrąglonego systemu nie przekonają się do szybkości i stabilności tego systemu...

----------

## wodzik

wlasnie dlatego nalezalo by to skompilowac pod jak najwiecej architektur. taki user zainstaluje spodoba mu sie toche sie zapozna z gentoo, a nastepnym razem wszystko sam zrobi. zdaje sobie sprawe ze grozi to postami typu: "komp mi nie dziala!! POMMOCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ale skloni troche ludzi do przejscia na nasza strone mocy i to nie tylko "lamerow" (leni w sensie bo cos takiego jak lamer nie istnieje). dlatego jestem jak najbardziej za. mimo ze sam nie mam zamiaru urzywac takiego czegos.

----------

## qermit

bump

----------

## Maqlik

to moze zrob cos takiego... i do tego dodaj bardzo przyjazne HOWTO jak zrobic wlasnego stage by lamer/leń sobie poradzil  :Smile:  to moje zdanie... wienc zrob xorg (moze jakis autoconfigurator) i kde bo jest najbardziej przyjazne nowym uzytkownikom...

----------

## kamillys

ewentualnie można stage 4 zaprojektować tak:

Podstawa: stage3, syslog-ng.... Xy 7.0, gentoo-sources.

KDE: Podstawa+kde+startkde+konqueror...

GNOME:Podstawa+podstawowe pakiety GNOME'a

make.conf: tu proponuje dać to, co najczęściej się daje

Proponuje skompilować pod wymienione w wcześniejszych postach.

Jeśli chodzi o xorg.conf, to niech każdy sam sobie tworzy, chociażby przez 

```
X -configure
```

IMHO stage 4 jest dobrym pomysłem. Jak się komuś nie podoba, to nie musi. Zawsze można instalować z stage1.

----------

## totencham

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> make.conf: tu proponuje dać to, co najczęściej się daje
> ...

 

To znaczy co?

----------

## qermit

każdy daje to co lubi, a ja do make dodałem chyba to co niezbędne do w miarę komfortowej pracy na pingwinie

od raku: ort.

----------

## kamillys

Przykładowy make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"
```

ewentualnie można również

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="mp3 alsa win32codecs"
```

i w zależności od wersji

```
USE="kde arts qt"
```

```
USE="gnome gtk gtk2"
```

----------

